# Awesome interview with John Wayne Parr



## zerodown83 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share this podcast episode we did we JWP. The guy is a total legend...

http://www.prymd.com/blog/episode-8-john-wayne-parr/


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 1, 2016)

It's a free podcast (I only listened to a few minutes, so it's possible there's stuff later) and the page linked does not seen to have a ton of commercial ads.
So I'd be inclined to give it a pass.


----------

